
Life’s a blur, but we don’t see it that way - ohjeez
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/living-world/2019/saccades-lifes-blur-we-dont-see-it-way
======
EdJiang
Here’s a similar post from a fighter pilot on how to drive safer due to side
effects from these optical illusions:

[https://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/raf-pilot-teach-
cyclists/](https://www.londoncyclist.co.uk/raf-pilot-teach-cyclists/)

------
_o-O-o_
It's worth seeing just how much the eye jiggles. Some of the work on eye-
tracking software/hardware[0] which interface with a computer screen to
simulate mouse movements is cool.

[0] [http://www.pygaze.org](http://www.pygaze.org)

~~~
symplee
Pretty amazing natural image stabilization. That the external world is
interpreted to be a motionless. Even with all of these tiny micro-movements.

------
amelius
There's a crossing near my place where there's a large bike shed, with a lot
of bicycles parked outside. Somehow, if a cyclist passes by the front of this
place, they get "masked out" of my view by my brain, and this almost made me
run into them at least twice. Of course, now that I'm aware of this effect,
I'm more careful.

